# Zeiss officially announces the ZEISS Otus 1.4/100



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 24, 2019)

> Press Release:
> With its new Otus 1.4/100, ZEISS has expanded the tried and tested Otus family to include a new telephoto focal length. The ZEISS Otus 1.4/100 is one of the best lenses in its class due to its low sample variation, outstanding imaging performance, and superior build quality.
> With the same uncompromising performance that makes all Otus lenses stand out, the ZEISS Otus 1.4/100 is a truly exceptional lens. A lens that is a reflection of the comprehensive expertise and extensive experience of ZEISS.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 24, 2019)

I expect great quality and would guess it will be at least 4.500$ (like the 85mm Otus) ... so it will have to wait until I've inherited some millions.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Apr 24, 2019)

The Quality will be great, no doubt about this. But IQ can be only as good as the image is focused, which is exceptionally difficult with such a lens. Paired with a price which will for sure be higher than for the 85 1.4 I would better buy a Nikon 105 1.4 with camera included, than this one, or even easier, a Sigma Art. But ok, expensive lenses are nice collector's items


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 24, 2019)

hendrik-sg said:


> The Quality will be great, no doubt about this. But IQ can be only as good as the image is focused, which is exceptionally difficult with such a lens. Paired with a price which will for sure be higher than for the 85 1.4 I would better buy a Nikon 105 1.4 with camera included, than this one, or even easier, a Sigma Art. But ok, expensive lenses are nice collector's items


For the price of this OTUS you could buy a Sigma Art 105mm f1.4, the 135mm f1.8, and a Canon 5D Mk IV (refurb'd - from Canon).


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 24, 2019)

Or, just buy the Zeiss 135mm f2.0 Milvus for ~$1,800...


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Apr 26, 2019)

I hope the next Otus will we a wide angle one with 16mm or less, because there the depth of field is much longer. 100mm with f/1.4 must be almost impossible to focus unless you either have a camera with some kind of focus peaking or you use a tripod and a model leaning its head to the wall, so that the distance to the eyes is fixed.


----------



## Sator (Apr 26, 2019)

For this sort of money Zeiss better make it the best money can buy (at least in 35mm format lenses). I hope Lens Rental doesn't find that the MTF plots of the Sigma 105mm f/1.4 are already better than those of the Otus 1.4/100. If so then the Otus is dead on arrival. Sadly, there is good reason to fear just that because the new Otus takes an 86mm filter whereas the Sigma takes a 105mm filter size.


----------

